# Looking For A Private Guitar Teacher In Brampton Ontario Area



## SkynyrdFan (Jul 25, 2015)

I am an advanced beginner who is into classic rock, blues, and slide and I am looking for a private guitar teacher in the Brampton area. If anyone knows of good teachers in Brampton I would really appreciate recommendations, whether here in the thread or via private message (I am a new member though and am not sure if this forum requires a certain number of posts before private messaging is enabled).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sent you a private message welcoming you to the GC forum.

Try replying to it...I'm almost sure you can do PM's

Again, welcome to the forum.

Cheers


Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If Dave (above) is not able to help you out, try searching for music studios in your area on Kijiji or Google. Music studios are usually a better bet than lessons at a music store as that is their primary business.


----------



## SkynyrdFan (Jul 25, 2015)

greco said:


> Sent you a private message welcoming you to the GC forum.
> 
> Try replying to it...I'm almost sure you can do PM's
> 
> ...



Thanks, I just replied.

I am used to forums making you wait before PMs are enabled so I thought it might be the same here.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> If Dave (above) is not able to help you out, try searching for music studios in your area on Kijiji or Google. Music studios are usually a better bet than lessons at a music store as that is their primary business.



I hadn't been considering a music store, I was interested in having private lessons (someone who teaches at their home or who goes to the student's home). And I hadn't considered music studios because I had always assumed that they were geared more towards kids (at least some seem to be). Because I am an adult that kind of setting didn't appeal to me. I could be wrong about them being geared towards kids though.


----------

